# Ich verzweifel am WLAN ROUTER der TELEKOM



## illousion (18. September 2015)

Hi, 

Der Titel ist ja bereits aussagekräftig, ich spiele für mein Leben gerne League of Legends und das schon seit fast 5 Jahren. Mit unserem alten Speedport war alles okay, jedoch seitdem wir einen Zyxel Speedlink 5501 besitzen ist das WLAN nur seltenst zum zocken zu gebrauchen.
Ich erkenne kein Muster, wann das WLAN vernünftig läuft und wann nicht, über LAN gibt es keine Probleme, das ist aber keine Dauerlösung. 
In dem Moment in dem ich schreibe startet LoL nicht einmal mehr (kann sich nciht mit loginserver verbinden, bzw der Launcher öffnet sich nichteinmal).

Hier ein Überblick:

Router: *Zyxel Speedlink 5501*
"Internetprovider": *Telekom --> 25k VDSL *
Wlan Adapter: *TP Link Archer T8E*

Und hier mal ein Auszug aus 1000 Pings (farblich unterlegt für die Übersichtlichkeit) zum Router:



Spoiler



Anfangs lief es einigermaßen Okay;




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bahnte sich langsam schreckliches an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier seht ihr (nach zwischenzeitlich vielen schnellen Antworten) das Ausmaß des Problems:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis ist zum verzweifeln:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das ist nun das 2. Exemplar dieses Routers, der andere hatte noch viel mehr Probleme.

Wenn irgendwelche weiteren Infos benötigt werden, tue ich alles in meiner Macht stehende um diese aufzutreiben.

Hier die Verbindung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte hilft mir :'(
Ich will doch nur LoL zocken :c

In größter Verzweiflung
Illousion

Edit: gerade gesehen, dass irgendein anderer Router sich gedacht hat auch mal auf Channel 6 zu gehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem existiert aber auch ohne.
Ist es möglich dass der Repeater (2. Netzwerk von oben; ich bin nicht mit diesem Verbunden) Das Signal des Routers stört?
Warum wechselt der Router nicht (Kanalwahl auf automatisch gestellt), wenn der Devolo den selben channel benutzt?


----------



## ASD_588 (18. September 2015)

> Warum wechselt der Router nicht (Kanalwahl auf automatisch gestellt), wenn der Devolo den selben channel benutzt?



Vegib mal ne festste kanal zahl z.b 2 oder 8.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (18. September 2015)

Auf dem gleichen Kanal zu bleiben ist signaltechnisch oft besser als direkt daneben.. 

Wlan AP mal auf Werkseinstellung zurück gesetzt und nen anderen getestet? Energiespareinstellungen des wlan Adapters angepasst? Wieso sollte das am Router liegen?


----------



## illousion (18. September 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Auf dem gleichen Kanal zu bleiben ist signaltechnisch oft besser als direkt daneben..
> 
> Wlan AP mal auf Werkseinstellung zurück gesetzt und nen anderen getestet? Energiespareinstellungen des wlan Adapters angepasst? Wieso sollte das am Router liegen?



Ich habe den Wlan adapter aber zwischendurch schon gewechselt, dachte erst es läge am WLAN stick aber mit dem Adapter isses nicht besonders besser. Mit Handytethering die selben Probleme.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. September 2015)

Wieso wlan Stick? Der T8E ist doch ein PCIe wlan Adapter? Wenn das Problem bei Tethering auch vorhanden ist wird es wohl nicht am Zyxel liegen. Oder meinst du dass das Handy quasi als wlan Stick für den PC fungiert? 

Sieht für mich dennoch nach irgendwelchen Energiesparfunktionen aus, auch in den Windows Energueoptionen muss maximale Leistung eingestellt sein.


----------



## illousion (19. September 2015)

Rapante_Rapante schrieb:


> Wieso wlan Stick? Der T8E ist doch ein PCIe wlan Adapter? Wenn das Problem bei Tethering auch vorhanden ist wird es wohl nicht am Zyxel liegen. Oder meinst du dass das Handy quasi als wlan Stick für den PC fungiert?
> 
> Sieht für mich dennoch nach irgendwelchen Energiesparfunktionen aus, auch in den Windows Energueoptionen muss maximale Leistung eingestellt sein.



Habe mich nicht ganz deutlich ausgedrückt  sorry

Hatte erst nen USB Stick, dachte, dass die Probleme vllt von dem kommen --> T8E gekauft --> ab und an mit tethering geschaut ob da auch die Probleme vorhanden sind

Wenn das Energiespareinstellungen wären, dann wären die Probleme doch konstanter oder nicht u.u
Ich habe Tage (eher halbe Tage) an denen ich nen konstanten Ping von 40 (oder weniger) beim Zocken habe, und manchmal diesen Unfug hier :/


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (19. September 2015)

Kann natürlich sein dass immer dann jemand seine mikrowell oder ähnlich anwirft. Was hast du denn bei wlan so eingestellt was Koexistenz etc angeht? 

Ansonsten würde ich mal einen separaten AP testen, wenn damit die gleichen Probleme auftreten ist die Ursache von aussen.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (19. September 2015)

Ich würde mehrere Möglichkeiten versuchen:

Als erstes mal auf Channel 1 wechseln, da wie du ja schon gesagt hast, ein zweites Netzwerk auf dem gleichen Channel funkt wie du (was aber immer noch besser ist, als 1-2 Kanäle nebenan, also bitte nicht auf Kanal 8 wechseln).
Wenn ihr 3 Netzwerke auf Kanal 1, 6 und 11 habt, ist das aber eigentlich optimal für ein 2,4GHz-Netzwerk.

Wenn das nicht funktioniert, mal einen anderen W-Lan Adapter auszuprobieren, und zwar nicht vom gleichen Typ, am besten von nem ganz anderen Hersteller.
Ich hatte auch zuerst nen TP-Link Adapter (habe auch nen TP-Link Router) und der hatte ständig Probleme mit Verbindungsabbrüchen (hab ihn sogar austauschen lassen, weil ich dachte es wäre ein Defekt).
Jetzt habe ich stattdessen einen Netgear Adapter und der läuft einwandfrei mit dem TP-Link Router...

Achja, und was für nen Repeater benutzt du?


----------



## W111 (20. September 2015)

illousion schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es möglich dass der Repeater (2. Netzwerk von oben; ich bin nicht mit diesem Verbunden) Das Signal des Routers stört?



Ein Repeater muss den gleichen Kanal nutzen wie seine Basisstation, das ist systemimmanent. Ein Access Point nutzt, korrekt konfiguriert, einen Kanalbereich, der nicht oder nur wenig mit anderen APs kollidiert. 
Du kannst ja prüfen inwieweit deine Umgebung belegt ist z. B. mit WifiInfoView und welche RSSI Amplituden die Geräte relativ zum Wifi Client haben.

Natürlich beeinflusst der Repeater dein Wlan negativ, denn alle Datenpakete müssen doppelt übertragen werden wodurch Latenzen entstehen und die Bandbreite sich in der Regel halbiert, auch das Client basierte roaming funktioniert häufig nicht.



			
				illousion schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wechselt der Router nicht (Kanalwahl auf automatisch gestellt), wenn der Devolo den selben channel benutzt?



Sobald dein Router den Kanal wechselt, muss auch der Repeater den Kanal wechseln. Nun kann dieser Kanalwechsel wiederum den Devolo anstoßen seinerseits den Kanal zu wechseln.  Das führt zwangsläufig zu Verbindungsabbrüchen insb. bei Echtzeitanwendungen.

Du schreibst;


> Ich habe Tage (eher halbe Tage) an denen ich nen konstanten Ping von 40 (oder weniger) beim Zocken habe, und manchmal diesen Unfug hier



Hast du schon mal versucht den Repeater aus dem Netz zu nehmen, einfach abgeschaltet? kannst du ohne Repeater die Situation reproduzieren?

was ist das für ein Repeater, Modell? der Repeater ist korrekt konfiguriert? _WPA2 AES only, 20MHz, 802.11n only etc.
_
Falls du tatsächlich auf Wlan angewiesen bist, da zwischen dem Standort des  PCs und des Zyxel Speedlink 5501 ein Kabel nicht machbar ist, dann hätte ich persönlich am Standort des PCs einer optimal positionierten _Client Bridge_ (_z. B. wall mounted)_ den Vorzug gegeben und von dieser _Client Bridge_ einfach ein Lan Kabel zum PC geführt. Damit zwingt man den Zyxel nicht in diese *madige Rolle *als Basisstation für einen _Universal Repeater im Client Modus_ zu agieren.

USB Wlan Sticks ohne Antennen bringen in schwierigen Umgebungen, bezogen auf Wlan,  nur wenig erträgliche Ergebnisse. Viele Wlan PCIe Karten haben den Nachteil, dass die Antennen hinter dem Gehäuse abgeschirmt werden. Daher werden ja nicht selten beide Varianten sowohl USB als auch Karten mit _docking Station (USB Stick) _oder Antennen mit Kabelverlängerung ausgerüstet, die durch ein ~ 1m Kabel besser positionierbar sind.


----------



## illousion (20. September 2015)

W111 schrieb:


> Ein Repeater muss den gleichen Kanal nutzen wie seine Basisstation, das ist systemimmanent. Ein Access Point nutzt, korrekt konfiguriert, einen Kanalbereich, der nicht oder nur wenig mit anderen APs kollidiert.
> Du kannst ja prüfen inwieweit deine Umgebung belegt ist z. B. mit WifiInfoView und welche RSSI Amplituden die Geräte relativ zum Wifi Client haben.
> 
> Natürlich beeinflusst der Repeater dein Wlan negativ, denn alle Datenpakete müssen doppelt übertragen werden wodurch Latenzen entstehen und die Bandbreite sich in der Regel halbiert, auch das Client basierte roaming funktioniert häufig nicht.
> ...



Heute konnte ich weitesgehend ungestört zocken. Immernoch auf Kanal 6 das ganze. Ich wurde innerhalb von zwei stunden ein mal aus dem Spiel geschmissen und hatte 2 Mal kurzzeitig High Ping.
Mein Empfang Pendelt zwischen 60 und 70 % Empfangsqualität "Excellent".

Ich glaube es ist noch nicht durchgedrungen, dass ich direkt mit dem Router verbunden bin, der Repeater bietet die Möglichkeit einer Mac - Clienten Zulassung, wo ich nicht freigeschaltet bin, somit habe ich relativ wenig mit dem Repeater zu tun. Es handelt sich um folgendes Modell: ZyXEL WRE2205 Wireless N300 Range Extender: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Das Repeater Netzwerk bricht jedes Mal zusammen, wenn ich Verbindungsprobleme habe, anscheinend ist es beim Repeater nicht besser.
Weitere Rechner auf denen Pingrelevante Tätigkeiten ausgeführt werden existieren in diesem Haushalt nicht, aber auch alle Mobilgeräte werden unregelmäßig aus dem WLAN geschmissen


----------

